# Redmoor wood



## billy boy (16 Nov 2008)

Been looking online to see if i could find some but with no success, can anyone recomend somewhere that doesnt cost a arm and a leg  

cheers billy boy


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Nov 2008)

I don't think you're gonna find anywhere that sells Redmoor wood _that_ cheaply. The only places I know of are our sponsors, Aqua Essentials and The Green Machine. Both sell individual bits and by size. You can get some bits that are cheap, but others are overpriced. You've just got to keep an eye out.


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Nov 2008)

My LFS sells it, but it's not that cheap either.  They sell it by weight, but I think it's comparable to AE/TGM to be honest.  Obviously theres no shipping involved though...


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Nov 2008)

If you're quick, this has a 1hr 40 mins left:

ebay listing 140281420165

Not a bad price for the size of it...


----------



## billy boy (17 Nov 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> If you're quick, this has a 1hr 40 mins left:
> 
> ebay listing 140281420165
> 
> Not a bad price for the size of it...




Thanks steve, shame i never seen this earlier, i would of asked for some better photo's, it's hard to say from the pic how it would sit in my tank, you never know i may take a chance  :?


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Nov 2008)

Have a search on ebay for "red moor".  I just found the seller Last-trading-post selling some reasonable sized bits for a reasonable price


----------



## jay (18 Nov 2008)

The thing with redmoor is that it's usually pretty light, comparable to the size of the piece, so the price per kilo is hiked up.
You see two pieces, same sort of size, but one is about Â£17 and the other about Â£45.
I can pretty much guarantee that the Â£17 one is going to float.


----------



## billy boy (18 Nov 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> The thing with redmoor is that it's usually pretty light, comparable to the size of the piece, so the price per kilo is hiked up.
> You see two pieces, same sort of size, but one is about Â£17 and the other about Â£45.
> I can pretty much guarantee that the Â£17 one is going to float.




I thought if i got the right piece for my tank i would tie it to a bit of slate and cover the slate with gravel and that would keep it in place,maybe it would work maybe not but i will wait and see what sort of piece i come across and try that, their must be a way of keeping the lighter bits down  :?


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Nov 2008)

Soaking them for some weeks does work.  With redmoor the soaking takes longer as it's such a dense wood.  I have some smaller pieces which stay put after being soaked for some time


----------

